# Bijies blamed for bridge collapse



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/worldlatest/story/0,,-6869086,00.html

Inspectors began documenting the buildup of pigeon dung on the span near downtown Minneapolis two decades ago. 

Experts say the corrosive guano deposited all over the Interstate 35W span's framework helped the steel beams rust faster. 

Although investigators have yet to identify the cause of the bridge's Aug. 1 collapse, which killed at least 13 people and injured about 100, the pigeon problem is one of many factors that dogged the structure. 

That's it! _Thats_ why bridges are falling down.....all.....over....the....world.......

Hang on a minute!!!!
*looks around. sees the Sydney Harbour bridge, the Golden Gate, The Brooklin Bridge, Tower Bridge, et al. all still standing and supporting a great many fat and happy pijies.......*


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Gosh, do you think acid rain (caused by humans) could also impact
the corrosion factor?

fp


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Maintained*

The BROOKLYN BRIDGE IS OVER 100 YEARS OLD IT HAS HAD MANY PIGEONS VISTORS IN THAT 100 YEARS AND IS STILL STANDING. THE GOLDEN GATE IS ABOUT 70 YEARS OLD STILL STANDING WHY...............BECAUSE THEY ARE MAINTAINED AND THAT IS THE BOTTOM LINE. .GEORGE


----------



## michbird (Jul 5, 2007)

Just like some humans to cast blame before looking at the whole picture  If it weren't pigeons, it'd be finches, sparrows, etc- All which should be considered as natural elements! I whole-heartedly agree that the ONLY blame should go directly to poor maintenance. All of the factors, including pigeon dung, could have been controlled by proper maintenance.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Sued*

*THE POLITICANS and the BUILDERS of the bridge are worried about being sued, and this is their feeble attempt to put the blame on someone else. You can bet that there are people that are gettin set to sue the city ,builders .* .GEORGE


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

We had a 20 year old air conditioning unit on our roof that finally gave out.

The thought never crossed my mind that it was probably the pigeons that broke it.

I think I read somewhere that the bridge was old and was not meant for that kind of traffic. More people, more traffic, old bridge.  

Now it's the pigeons. Someone doesn't want to take responsibilty and get sued.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

michbird said:


> Just like some humans to cast blame before looking at the whole picture  If it weren't pigeons, it'd be finches, sparrows, etc- All which should be considered as natural elements! I whole-heartedly agree that the ONLY blame should go directly to poor maintenance. All of the factors, including pigeon dung, could have been controlled by proper maintenance.


Right. 
How do you sue a flock of pigeons?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Charis said:


> Right.
> How do you sue a flock of pigeons?


Get a "flighty" attorney.... 

fp


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> *Get a "flighty" attorney.... *


That shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## roy-me-boy (Dec 28, 2006)

alvin said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/worldlatest/story/0,,-6869086,00.html
> 
> Inspectors began documenting the buildup of pigeon dung on the span near downtown Minneapolis two decades ago.
> 
> ...


Metal structures need painting every year!Before you paint something,it needs to be cleaned down before you put your first coat of paint on!Sounds like this bridge as never been painted/cleaned in decades.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

KIPPY said:


> That shouldn't be a problem.


He he he he he.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

> Metal structures need painting every year!Before you paint something,it needs to be cleaned down before you put your first coat of paint on!Sounds like this bridge has never been painted/cleaned in decades.


That's the way the US runs now. As long as we think we're saving money, we think we're staying ahead of the race. We don't like taxes (which is understandable, no one really does, but they are necessary) so therefore these things don't get maintenanced enough or done right. We just like to save money. Unfortunately you need to spend money to keep these things in good condition.

Now we're paying for it more in the long run. I doubt it very seriously this bridge was ever repainted or cleaned.

How can one sue for the original builders of the bridge? They're probably dead by now. I agree, these bridges were not built for the kind of traffic and weight they carry now. People need to understand that. That's why one by one they will start to have problems.


----------

